# Eva Marie risky photos?



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

There was an episode of Total Divas where they were showing each other these old pics of Eva Marie that she is embarrassed by. Anybody got a link?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is one pic
Google it in search by images and you will find the rest


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

Why is that risky? Or embarrassing? That's just some bikini pic, no nudity even. So? What's the matter? Goodness gracious me, I hate those puritan nincompoops.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nothing really risky. They just made it seem like a bid deal on the show. It's not like she was full on nude like Mickie James.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Cameron was just jelly because Eva got a second Maxim shoot and she's posing for ratchet mags.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

ppl why so serius?

> Total Divas is a scripted show
> Cameron has lingerie shoot (atleast one) of her own
> WWE decided to aknokwledge that beacause there are no nudes and it would (and it did) draw attention to Eva
> Lana is first who comes to my mnd who ahs nudes among *current* wwe divas


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

:stupid:


Morrison17 said:


> ppl why so serius?
> 
> > Total Divas is a scripted show
> > Cameron has lingerie shoot (atleast one) of her own
> ...


Obviously that show is fake, but I started to watch it just to see the backstage interaction with the heels. So far all I have seen is Cameron shaking her fake boobs at Damien Sandow


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Watched both season, they are trying to avoid wrestlers, so if you watching only because of interaction with wrestlers - you can stop.
Cena, Bryan and Uso are only appearing as boyfiends of divas and other then them there was only Fandango in storyline with Summer.
Also was scene with Brodus and thats it, some random wrestlers walking aroung backstage, but nothing worth attention.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Risky? Is she hanging off a cliff or something?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Brye said:


> Risky? Is she hanging off a cliff or something?


yeah that's exactly what she was doing :smokey2


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Wrestling321 said:


> G
> 
> 
> wrestling321


stop spamming!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it should be risque not risky.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Trojan Whore said:


> yeah that's exactly what she was doing :smokey2


Then whats so risky about posing "semi nude"?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

When people are talking about photos like this, It's not *risky* it's *risqué*. Sounds similar, I know, but if you google the definition you'll see the difference.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Why can't you just Google the images if you want to see them so bad you perv.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


> Nothing really risky. They just made it seem like a bid deal on the show. *It's not like she was full on nude like Mickie James.*


That's what I was about to say. Mickie's had worse, and Lana actually has worse too if you think about it.

They just exaggerated it on the show. Eva's had worse photos than that.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It was just a storyline for TD. It was no different to any other bikini shoot.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think they were talking about some pornographic pics she took a while back. Some of those pics :durant3


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

King Bebe said:


> It was just a storyline for TD. It was no different to any other bikini shoot.


I wasn't sure, cause when I did try to google them there were a million photos that came up I just don't know which specific ones they were talking about. But the way they made it seem was like she was posing nude, and you know how WWE feels about any TNA being shown on TV these days.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why can't you just Google the images if you want to see them so bad you perv.


relax asshole, you clearly clicked on this thread to see them too so don't start judging and calling anybody a perv when you opened this thread yourself. Hypocrite


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> Here is one pic
> Google it in search by images and you will find the rest


Oh my god she is sexy as fuck 

And really needs to go back to black hair she looks sexier with black hair


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why can't you just Google the images if you want to see them so bad you perv.


How is looking at pics of a beautiful women being a Perv SMH now if you are sniffing her panties or doing creepy shit than yes youre a perv but if you just want to see pics of a sexy ass woman then well your just being a typical man


----------

